# How happend?



## GermanGirl

Hey :)

How happend your pregnany?

I had a wisdom teeth operation and had forgotten that I used the whole medicaments in the new cycle...


----------



## AyaChan

do you mean how we got pregnant?

if so, I had stopped taking the pill because it made me sick

x


----------



## GermanGirl

AyaChan said:


> do you mean how we got pregnant?
> 
> if so, I had stopped taking the pill because it made me sick
> 
> x


yes...

ahhh but you used condoms?


----------



## amygwen

Me & my OH were just being careless, not using condoms or any sort of BC, assuming I wouldn't get pregnant. But I did...


----------



## AyaChan

no, I don't like the feel of them :blush:

x


----------



## bbyno1

because we didnt use any contraception.
we hadnt for 4 yrs!! took me a long timee xx


----------



## amygwen

AyaChan said:


> no, I don't like the feel of them :blush:
> 
> x

Neither do I... it's just not the same AT ALL.

+ I'm allergic to latex :|


----------



## trashit

WELL. I thought i was pregnant the month before but got about six :bfn: and then my AF eventually happened about three weeks late... I felt strangely disappointed, i'd come around to the idea of becoming a mum and organised how i'd deal with it all, how i'd buy all the things etc. So the following month, i admit, i missed a couple pills :blush: I didnt expect the :bfp: though, i didnt think it would happen after only missing a couple!!


----------



## trashit

amygwen said:


> AyaChan said:
> 
> 
> no, I don't like the feel of them :blush:
> 
> x
> 
> Neither do I... it's just not the same AT ALL.
> 
> + I'm allergic to latex :|Click to expand...

they do latex sensitive ones :)

I didnt like condoms, until i was pregnant and every time i had sex i made him use a condom because i didnt like the mess! lol


----------



## bbyno1

AyaChan said:


> no, I don't like the feel of them :blush:
> 
> x

lol i agree x


----------



## Youngling

I missed some of my pills. Oopsie.
I had missed some before and everything was fine, but i guess this time one of them little guys just got through
xx


----------



## Christine1993

i was careless and used no birth control..

i hate the feel of condoms to..ive tried loads and they made me itch like mad!!

was worth it though :) x


----------



## rainbows_x

We wern't using birth control after I had my miscarriage, we were kind of trying but were amazed it happened so quickly!


----------



## supriseBump_x

Was sick the morning before (hangover) so my pill didnt work & i was so drunk i didnt bother tellin him 2 use a condom X


----------



## 05wilkesm

i had just gone on the pill and it was making me ill so i kept being sick and missed it a few days here and there, But i think according to my dates i was pregnant before i went on the pill, i probably was as for a few weeks before i went on the pill we were using the "pull-out" method
xx


----------



## trashit

:haha: the pull out method, does that actually work for anyone? I know catholics used to use it, but then again they always had ten kids :rofl:


----------



## 05wilkesm

it probably doesnt then! :haha:
xx


----------



## GermanGirl

so what are you doing after birth of your childs?
because of conception?!


----------



## stephx

trashit said:


> :haha: the pull out method, does that actually work for anyone? I know catholics used to use it, but then again they always had ten kids :rofl:

Yehh the catholics aren't exactly a brilliant advertism for it :haha:

xx


----------



## AyaChan

bump


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Ahhh no as I catholic I have to say our fave method of contraception is the brilliant Rythm method! :thumbup: Only having sex at certain times of the month. It's fab....both me and my brother are here because of it! :haha: :winkwink:


----------



## klinton

I thought I was the only female who didnt like the feel of condoms,because all my friends would always look at me crazy. I had used the pull out method,and it workd for me for about 2 years. but me and the ex boyfriend(baby's dad) were careless,and didnt bother pulling out or anything,and bc makes me sick as well,or i'd always forget to take it. and now im about 15+5 weeks pregnant.


----------



## katekatekate

Im allergic to spermicide. Cant use durex condoms or lubrications but 'Mates' do condoms without spermicide on and they feel fine. You can get them from the pharmacy and they're cheaper than Durex anyway. And they dont have that awful condom smell either.
There's not much excuse for falling pregnant by accident in this day and age I'm sorry to say. Not if you REALLY dont want to fall pregnant. 
We were neither trying nor not-trying. We already lived together and knew it was for good so we figured we'd leave it up to nature.


----------



## LovingYou

allergic to condoms so we NEVER used these.

i missed a couple pills here and there one month(we broke up but got back together), and really honestly didn't expect a BFP whatsoever.

so here i am 25 weeks later :D


----------



## celestek89

i was told i couldnt have kids, so we were never careful. OH really wanted kids and really wanted to start trying. hes 25 so he was a lot more ready then i was...but i never thought i actually would haha. So glad its happened though


----------



## Abigailly

I was on the jag. Apparently his little guys are like some kind super sperm.


----------



## star.mum.2.b

i was actually waiting for my period so i could start on the pill
wasn using contriseption but stupidly thought i wouldn get pregnant
very happy i did now though :happydance:
xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

katekatekate said:


> Im allergic to spermicide. Cant use durex condoms or lubrications but 'Mates' do condoms without spermicide on and they feel fine. You can get them from the pharmacy and they're cheaper than Durex anyway. And they dont have that awful condom smell either.
> There's not much excuse for falling pregnant by accident in this day and age I'm sorry to say. Not if you REALLY dont want to fall pregnant.
> We were neither trying nor not-trying. We already lived together and knew it was for good so we figured we'd leave it up to nature.

i didn't want to though - i was on the pill - and (it is really rare) but it just didn't work.. the doctor thinks it was the hormones didn't affect me the way they should or something.. i've had a problem with another hormone tablet before.. i didn't miss any.. took it exactly as instructed 
xxxxx


----------



## stuffymuffy

trashit said:


> :haha: *the pull out method, does that actually work for anyone?* I know catholics used to use it, but then again they always had ten kids :rofl:

:rofl: Well my bubs is proof that the pull out method isn't very efficient lol FOB and I usually used condoms until he convinced me to get on the pill ( I HATE going to the doctor and didn't want the necessary exam of my 'down there' area to get the pill) but the pill made me so sick that after a week I stopped it. After that we'd used a condom if he 'felt' like using one but usually did the pull-out method which I wouldn't really recommend :blush:


----------



## Adrienne

DB and I used condoms most of the time, but there were just a few times when we used the pull-out method. Since we only did that three or four times, I didn't think I'd get pregnant. But, surprise! Here I am. ;)


----------



## Jellyt

OH and I were a bit careless after our miscarriages. We weren't actively trying but we were both really unhappy and wanted a baby and although we hadn't discussed it, I think we both kind of wanted it to happen so we didn't always use protection. We were planning to wait until we'd finished university (which would've been around about now) before trying again but here we are :)


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

bump! x


----------



## StarBound

I was trying for my baby for 2 years with my fiance


----------



## maaybe2010

Trying for 16 months x


----------



## fruitcaz

Stopped the pill the month or 2 before, dont no why. Then only sued condoms now and again, We had glow in the dark ones! How Fun :D Anyway, was late and then we quite liked the thought of trying and said after christmas if i wasn't we would :) But my period never came :) And Russel is due in 3 weeks 1 days :D Yippppie :)


----------



## calais

fell pregnant on the pill with son. had been on it 3yrs and never missed one.

This time just forgot what time of the month it was, hadnt used protection since having my son and would just be careful around those days.


----------



## ChocLit

I was on the Cambridge Diet, their supplement apparently contains some sort of Vit that makes you super conceivable lol... found out that fact approximately 5 days before I found out I was 4 weeks pregnant lol


----------



## Deee[Riley<3]

i played with fire , didnt
think i'd get pregnant . 
took 8 months , so it was
shocking but im getting
meraina inserted after LO
i hope my insurance covers
it because it is 869.60 if not.
but my mom said its way cheaper
than another LO so im deff. gettin
it .


----------



## Josefin

Stopped the pill a few months before I got pregnant because they made me feel ill mentally. And we didn't use condoms. We didn't have sex when I was ovulating, or at least we thought so:p


----------



## chazzette

we started off with me on tthe pill but it ended up not agreeing with me. so went onto condoms, but OH is a bit allergic to latex so had to use non latex ones whic are horrible and crinkly. Plus the OH actually hated the feel of them so after about a month we didnt use anything and he just 'pulled out'. a few months after that and we gave up all together and didnt use anything. stupid i know but we are in a loving relationship (i got engaged to him on tuesday! :D) and wouldnt change it. thinking about it god knows how i didnt get pregnant sooner. fell preg in sept 2009 but hadnt been using anything since about june lol


----------



## nurseh14

trashit said:


> :haha: the pull out method, does that actually work for anyone? I know catholics used to use it, but then again they always had ten kids :rofl:

We used if for 2 years lol! I was hoping it would fail! But I guess it makes sense now cause we have been ttc for 10 months now :haha:.


----------



## AyaChan

bump :D


----------



## Tanara

We werent using anything im allergic to BC, but the funny part is, we concived 2 weeks before we started trying lol


----------



## MommyGrim

We assume the condom broke...but we really don't know what happened...

I remember when I found out I was like....WHHHHATTT?


----------



## mayb_baby

The patch and me didnt agree, im 1 in 1000 just wont work for prob due to my previous illnesses with the implant and then my MC.

With the patch your supposed to wear it for 3 weeks then period ....etc but I never got a period at all :shrug:

xxxxx


----------



## RachelRae

We used condoms at first, but I personally didn't like them.
So we used the pull out method, a few months later I'm pregnant. Ha, :flower:


----------



## lizardbreath

I had Issues with my Pill and the Patch and any female Birth control. i have a bad reaction to them. So i quit Taking the Pill. and then i got Drunk one Night and BAM now i have a Jaymee


----------



## rjb

mayb_baby said:


> The patch and me didnt agree, im 1 in 1000 just wont work for prob due to my previous illnesses with the implant and then my MC.
> 
> With the patch your supposed to wear it for 3 weeks then period ....etc but I never got a period at all :shrug:
> 
> xxxxx

hah your baby is due the same day as mine xD


----------



## rjb

it was my first time and he wanted me to 'experience everything' 13 weeks later, here i am.


----------



## totallyashley

Long story but I was experiencing some medical problems and my doctor asked me to come off the pill for 3 months so she could do some tests to see if that was effecting me. She also asked me not to get anything like the injection as it could alter the results. Basically she said use a condom if you wanna have sex. We used one and it obviously didn't work. It didn't split though it just wasn't very effective. When I saw her 4 months later and told her she looked shocked.


----------



## mayb_baby

rjb said:


> it was my first time and he wanted me to 'experience everything' 13 weeks later, here i am.

Lol 21st xmas bubbas xoxo


----------



## rjb

mayb_baby said:


> rjb said:
> 
> 
> it was my first time and he wanted me to 'experience everything' 13 weeks later, here i am.
> 
> Lol 21st xmas bubbas xoxoClick to expand...

lol that was almost exactly what i asked for this year. that or money. i always get them confused. :haha:


----------



## GermanGirl

Answeres =)


----------



## Julymom2be

We were stupid and we had thought I already was and we decided it was ok to not use a condom since there was no need for it. We had sex in my car and here I am 5 months later :)


----------



## GermanGirl

oh you're become a July mom ?
When is your due Date?


----------



## HarlaHorse

trashit said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyaChan said:
> 
> 
> no, I don't like the feel of them :blush:
> 
> x
> 
> Neither do I... it's just not the same AT ALL.
> 
> + I'm allergic to latex :|Click to expand...
> 
> they do latex sensitive ones :)
> 
> I didnt like condoms, until i was pregnant and every time i had sex i made him use a condom because i didnt like the mess! lolClick to expand...

I know! It makes you sick when your preg doesn't it lol.


----------



## Thaynes

I was on te pill for almost two years. I took it perfectly but the proof of it not working is napping with his daddy. I was never told a reason for it but I love my LO. I'm kind of glad it didn't work now.


----------



## Julymom2be

July 29th is my due date


----------



## bbyno1

Wow,this thread is still going!:D


----------



## emmylou92

the pull out method dosen't work because you can get pregnant off of pre cum:)

i was on the pill but came off it so we could have a baby she was 100% planned. :) our litle love child.


----------



## YoungMummi17

Me and my OH were pretty good with condoms and we used them MOST of the time.. but there were the odd occasions where we wouldn't worry about them and just use "the pull out method" but its quite obvious it didn't work..


----------



## Luke's_mummy

We were TTC! lol


----------



## krys

I was on the pill, so we didn't use condoms. Actually, we didn't use them before I was on the pill either lol. I had an app on my iPhone that told me when I was fertile and ovulating, so we were more careful on those days... Still got pregnant though! I guess it was just meant to be :)


----------



## oOskittlesOo

OH and I used to use condoms, plus I was on the pill. Then, since I'm a freak about staying STD free we got tested, and when it was clear we stopped.using condoms.. I hated them.. So for a year the pill was all we used. In september we started telling about TTC and I stopped taking my pills. We cut the packs up together  haha. Then in december after two months of trying I thought I was pregnant but got 3 negatives.. My period was two weeks late and I was really sadd because I thought it was a chemical pregnancy.. So we decided maybe it wasn't the right time. So we dipped talking about baby and were ntnp. Exactly one month later on january 25th I got one light positive early in the morning and a darker one later with a more expensive test.  Guess it shows that when you let go and let whatever happen then it happens..


----------



## imaginary8x

Ttc. :d


----------



## x__amour

NTNP. :p


----------



## LittleBoo

This one was planned. Well, not trying not preventing really, we wanted a bubba but we were happy to just let nature take it's course and weren't paying attention to ovulation etc just happened two months in :) 

My first was a happy accident, happy because he's my world and accident because I was 16 and not trying at all, used condoms etc.


----------



## 112110

boyfriend swore "I won't cum" & refused to use a condom so guess he came. -__-


----------



## cammy

i was on the pill and we used condoms (didnt split) but hey I guess for some reason nothing decided to work that month

but I wouldnt take it back...

Im so inlove with LO and cant wait to meet him :D

OH was extremely happy because he wanted a baby but we decided to wait until after I finished uni


----------



## kittycat18

With our angel baby, me and FOB were just being careless and didn't use contraception because we were NTNP (being stupid). I miscarried last April at 12 weeks. With this little baby we were using contraception and it failed. I can't use the pill because it made me extremely ill last year (not 100% sure if I was allergic to it or not) so we just used condoms. We aren't sure if the condom split or had a hole in it... but something definitely went wrong :haha: So here I am at 28+6 weeks but I wouldn't change it for the world...

Due a wee :yellow: baby on the 11th of July :cloud9:


----------



## ka_ox

My boyfriend and I were NTNP. We were basically being careless for over a year an assumed I wouldn't get pregnant because I hadn't so far (stupid us!)

Neither of us like condoms. And I had been on the pill but it made me I'll so I came off it.

So yeah, we were careless really :) x


----------



## faolan5109

So we were NTNP for like 2 and half years and then we broke up. Then got back together and I told him to use a condom and it broke. My luck SUCKS! But like 2 years later I have beautiful baby boy for it.


----------



## GermanGirl

New members - new answeres ;-)


----------



## Lucy22

I was ill and I wasn't aware antibiotics stopped birth control from being effective.

My second pregnancy was planned. :flow:


----------



## xSarahM

Erm.. Well long story short, we switched to condoms because the pill turned me into a psycho-bitch and my doctor wouldnt change it to another brand.. I went away for a few days, came back and FOB hadnt got anymore condoms. Anyway, we ended up deciding to use the "pull out" method. I knew it didnt work, and i probably should have just given him a blowjob, but i have so many friends who say they've always used it and they've never gotten pregnant. And you always think "heyy, it wont happen to me!" Well it did!


----------



## Shannyxox

trashit said:


> WELL. I thought i was pregnant the month before but got about six :bfn: and then my AF eventually happened about three weeks late... I felt strangely disappointed, i'd come around to the idea of becoming a mum and organised how i'd deal with it all, how i'd buy all the things etc. So the following month, i admit, i missed a couple pills :blush: I didnt expect the :bfp: though, i didnt think it would happen after only missing a couple!!

Did your partner know that you decided to miss some? x


----------



## Burchy314

Shannyxox said:


> trashit said:
> 
> 
> WELL. I thought i was pregnant the month before but got about six :bfn: and then my AF eventually happened about three weeks late... I felt strangely disappointed, i'd come around to the idea of becoming a mum and organised how i'd deal with it all, how i'd buy all the things etc. So the following month, i admit, i missed a couple pills :blush: I didnt expect the :bfp: though, i didnt think it would happen after only missing a couple!!
> 
> Did your partner know that you decided to miss some? xClick to expand...

WSS. Whenever I miss a pill or few (I suck at remembering to take them :dohh: ) I always make sure to tell my OH that I missed some, how many, what days, and we always use a condom. I respect him enough to let him know and not just make him believe that I have been taking them right on the dot everyday.


----------



## Kaisma

Well.. we didn't use contraception, that's why! But luckily this LO will be soo much loved x wasn't big surprised Im pregnant when I missed my period. :D


----------



## GermanGirl

xSarahM said:


> Erm.. Well long story short, we switched to condoms because the pill turned me into a psycho-bitch and my doctor wouldnt change it to another brand.. I went away for a few days, came back and FOB hadnt got anymore condoms. Anyway, we ended up deciding to use the "pull out" method. I knew it didnt work, and i probably should have just given him a blowjob, but i have so many friends who say they've always used it and they've never gotten pregnant. And you always think "heyy, it wont happen to me!" Well it did!


And now your pregnant with twins ?


----------



## Lucy22

GermanGirl said:


> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> Erm.. Well long story short, we switched to condoms because the pill turned me into a psycho-bitch and my doctor wouldnt change it to another brand.. I went away for a few days, came back and FOB hadnt got anymore condoms. Anyway, we ended up deciding to use the "pull out" method. I knew it didnt work, and i probably should have just given him a blowjob, but i have so many friends who say they've always used it and they've never gotten pregnant. And you always think "heyy, it wont happen to me!" Well it did!
> 
> 
> And now your pregnant with twins ?Click to expand...

Yep, Sarah is pregnant on twins :flow:


----------



## GermanGirl

Lucy22 said:


> GermanGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> Erm.. Well long story short, we switched to condoms because the pill turned me into a psycho-bitch and my doctor wouldnt change it to another brand.. I went away for a few days, came back and FOB hadnt got anymore condoms. Anyway, we ended up deciding to use the "pull out" method. I knew it didnt work, and i probably should have just given him a blowjob, but i have so many friends who say they've always used it and they've never gotten pregnant. And you always think "heyy, it wont happen to me!" Well it did!
> 
> 
> And now your pregnant with twins ?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, Sarah is pregnant on twins :flow:Click to expand...

ah "pregnant on twins" not "with twins" :D


Oh howwwww cute! And a little couple!
Congrates :)

What a funny story ^^ and the best - pregnant on twins! - Cuuuuute !:kiss:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

With my first i was on the pill and using condoms, but was ill so i guess my antibiotics stopped the pill working and probably had a drunken incident with a condom.. but my little boy is my world :flower: With this baby we were trying in january,february and march-ish and then had a little chat and changed our minds and decided to wait.... Another drunken condom incident (well tbh we woke up and it was on the floor un-used :rofl:) and here i am 13 weeks pregnant!


----------



## xx_Holli_xx

we were just being careless like amygwen i thought it wouldn't happen to me... put here i am :d


----------



## GermanGirl

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> With my first i was on the pill and using condoms, but was ill so i guess my antibiotics stopped the pill working and probably had a drunken incident with a condom.. but my little boy is my world :flower: With this baby we were trying in january,february and march-ish and then had a little chat and changed our minds and decided to wait.... Another drunken condom incident (well tbh we woke up and it was on the floor un-used :rofl:) and here i am 13 weeks pregnant!



how old are you ?


----------



## xSarahM

Sorry, i didnt see your reply!
Yep, a boy and a girl. Best of both worlds, even if i am still young :cloud9:


----------



## GermanGirl

xSarahM said:


> Sorry, i didnt see your reply!
> Yep, a boy and a girl. Best of both worlds, even if i am still young :cloud9:


how old are you :)


----------



## lilosmum

Well with Lily we were using condoms but obviously not very well and with LO#2 i was on the combined pill (microgynon 30) and did not miss a single one but here I am 14 weeks gone!!


----------



## GermanGirl

lilosmum said:


> Well with Lily we were using condoms but obviously not very well and with LO#2 i was on the combined pill (microgynon 30) and did not miss a single one but here I am 14 weeks gone!!


and how old are you :)

Just interested - because with 2 babys :)


----------



## Shanelley

HHa i'm so sure it was one of those times that my OH didn't last very long in bed that i ended up pregnant. I was on the pill but what happened happened. Just disappointing to know that it was probably one of those times i didn't enjoy it :L


----------



## xSarahM

GermanGirl said:


> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> Sorry, i didnt see your reply!
> Yep, a boy and a girl. Best of both worlds, even if i am still young :cloud9:
> 
> 
> how old are you :)Click to expand...


I'm only 18. I'll turn 19 within 2 months of having them.


----------



## Jasmyne14

We were being careless and used no protection the day i concieved , I still took the morning after pill but I think medication I was on for a gum infection ( wisdom tooth ) intercepted the pill from working and here I am 16 weeks later and single :( as we broke up and I havent heard from the FOB in over 2 months


----------



## mamawannabee

We were ttc, so no good story from me! Just stirrups, fertility drugs, two surgeries, and a whole lot of OPK's and negative pregnancy tests.


----------



## teen_mommy44

we tried :)


----------

